# Driver installation issues.



## rmnimoc (May 28, 2015)

A month or so ago I was attempting to install a driver for a printer and I got a notice that the installation failed with no specific explanation for why. I ended up restarting my computer and trying several different ways to install that driver to no success. Eventually I gave up on that because honestly it wasn't that big of a deal to me.

Now, the problem is a bit more serious though. NVIDIA told me that I should install their new driver for my Geforce gtx 660m and so I did, having totally forgotten about the printer driver issue. The GeForce Experience tried to install the driver and failed. I restarted the computer and tried again, and it failed again, both times offering no error codes or reasons for the installation failure. Then I tried to use update driver software from the device manager and noticed it was now "unknown device" instead of whatever it was before. That failed too, this time with the message "Windows found driver software for your device but encountered an error while attempting to install it". So I restarted it again and downloaded the installer from NVIDIA's website. That failed too and yet again had nothing to say other than installation failed. I also tried doing all this in safe mode, which also failed.

I had thought it to be an issue handling drivers at all, but I just successfully installed a new update for the driver for "NVIDIA Virtual Audio Device (Wave Extensible) (WDM)" so I've got no idea what the issue is or how to fix it.

System restore is an option, but not an ideal one thanks to the last restore point being over a year ago.
If you need any more info from me, let me know and I'll post it as soon as I can.

Thanks.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Is there anything in the event logs?


----------



## rmnimoc (May 28, 2015)

Yeah, here it is. Sorry that took so long, event viewer was being stupid. Or maybe I was being stupid. One of the two.

------
Fault bucket 333713013, type 21
Event Name: PnPDriverImportError
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: 00000005
P3: NVSWCFilter.inf
P4: d36e93039ebda59936bf994949060fc9383eead3
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\DMI2174.tmp.log.xml
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\LOG2175.tmp
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Installer2\ShieldWirelessController.{F32D766D-367F-42A0-8C01-E582E0D1DA54}\NVSWCFilter.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\NonCritical_x64_cf1ef1cd61589ecc61a18f23bdfaff5d4bac31_427f3f12

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 2269b077-05a5-11e5-b66e-b8ca3acc29f7
Report Status: 0


Want me to attach the "Attached files"?

Edit: That one was from me running the Nvidia installer again.

Edit2:
Here is what was in the WER file:

Version=1
EventType=PnPDriverImportError
EventTime=130773378519762679
Consent=1
UploadTime=130773378520062679
ReportIdentifier=2269b077-05a5-11e5-b66e-b8ca3acc29f7
Response.BucketId=333713013
Response.BucketTable=21
Response.type=4
Sig[0].Name=Architecture
Sig[0].Value=x64
Sig[1].Name=Win32 error
Sig[1].Value=00000005
Sig[2].Name=Inf name
Sig[2].Value=NVSWCFilter.inf
Sig[3].Name=Driver Package hash
Sig[3].Value=d36e93039ebda59936bf994949060fc9383eead3
DynamicSig[1].Name=OS Version
DynamicSig[1].Value=6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
DynamicSig[2].Name=Locale ID
DynamicSig[2].Value=1033
State[0].Key=Transport.DoneStage1
State[0].Value=1
State[1].Key=DataRequest
State[1].Value=Bucket=333713013/nBucketTable=21/nResponse=1/n
FriendlyEventName=Could not install driver software
ConsentKey=PnPDriverImportError
AppName=Driver software installation
AppPath=C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
ReportDescription=Windows could not copy all of the files needed to install this device driver software. This sometimes happens when the driver software was not designed for this version of Windows.
-----

Edit 3:
Here's what I got from attempting to get the driver from "update driver"

Fault bucket 1249821125, type 21
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: E0E00104
P3: nvcvi.inf
P4: a3674f71563aa494d88bc8053ed8615b07b1f7ad
P5: Section026
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\DMICB5A.tmp.log.xml
C:\Windows\inf\oem106.inf

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\NonCritical_x64_53fe6938c114dabe3bf2a7ee38354e57dd9a85e_47d20b84

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: fb755680-05a7-11e5-b66e-b8ca3acc29f7
Report Status: 0


With the WER contents being:
Version=1
EventType=PnPDriverInstallError
EventTime=130773390751416544
Consent=1
UploadTime=130773390751416544
ReportIdentifier=fb755680-05a7-11e5-b66e-b8ca3acc29f7
Response.BucketId=1249821125
Response.BucketTable=21
Response.type=4
Sig[0].Name=Architecture
Sig[0].Value=x64
Sig[1].Name=Win32 error
Sig[1].Value=E0E00104
Sig[2].Name=Inf name
Sig[2].Value=nvcvi.inf
Sig[3].Name=Driver Package hash
Sig[3].Value=a3674f71563aa494d88bc8053ed8615b07b1f7ad
Sig[4].Name=DDInstall section name
Sig[4].Value=Section026
DynamicSig[1].Name=OS Version
DynamicSig[1].Value=6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
DynamicSig[2].Name=Locale ID
DynamicSig[2].Value=1033
State[0].Key=Transport.DoneStage1
State[0].Value=1
State[1].Key=DataRequest
State[1].Value=Bucket=1249821125/nBucketTable=21/nResponse=1/n
FriendlyEventName=Could not install driver software for device
ConsentKey=PnPDriverInstallError
AppName=Driver software installation
AppPath=C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
ReportDescription=Windows encountered a problem while installing device drivers for your Unknown Device


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> This sometimes happens when the driver software was not designed for this version of Windows.


Looks like you are installing a 32 bit driver for your 64 Bit Windows, or a possibly a Windows 8 driver?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start, search and type:- cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the cmd prompt copy paste all below in red:-

wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /format:list > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)

Please post the notepad outcome here this will give us the PCI/Ven and DEV data using this we can search for the exact driver for your card.


----------



## rmnimoc (May 28, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> Looks like you are installing a 32 bit driver for your 64 Bit Windows, or a possibly a Windows 8 driver?


It's a 64 bit driver for both windows 7 and 8.



jenae said:


> Hi, go to start, search and type:- cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the cmd prompt copy paste all below in red:-
> 
> wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /format:list > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter)
> 
> Please post the notepad outcome here this will give us the PCI/Ven and DEV data using this we can search for the exact driver for your card.


This one just has my onboard driver on it (I think), but :


Description=Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
PNPDeviceID=PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0166&SUBSYS_37001558&REV_09\3&11583659&1&10


The other video card (the one that is currently without a driver) is a NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660.


----------

